# How do I build a 2x2 out of a 3x3?



## DAoliHVAR (May 28, 2013)

it seems possible,i mean,if you take out the 3x3 edges,and centers its a 2x2 right?
i've seen video of people doing it,by cutting out the edges,and putting cardboard over them,to make a 2x2
but won't the middle layer come out of alignment?
i have 2 spare cubes lying around,and in no way can i afford to buy an actual 2x2,because of the price of shipping and stuff.
so please refer me to some videos and guides,i would really like to have a 2x2


----------



## cube guy (May 28, 2013)

you can peel all the stickers except the corners.
btw you might be able to afford one from hknowstore, free worldwide shipping
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=b095e4c6-2b1a-4ca3-ae2f-c39732d979e9


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 28, 2013)

This is ^ but cheaper, https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001217/1102313-shengshou-2x2x2-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2013)

You go back to 2009.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 28, 2013)

cube guy said:


> you can peel all the stickers except the corners.
> btw you might be able to afford one from hknowstore, free worldwide shipping
> http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=b095e4c6-2b1a-4ca3-ae2f-c39732d979e9


anything that uses credit cards and things,i don't have access to,and they don't ship to where i live i believe.but i don't care,i am 17 and have a lot of free time,so i just wanna make one myself,but you see,peeling off the stickers wouldn't be good enough,since it will take me long to recognize the colors,and things.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CZ0yTh-jYk i found this video,and now i know how i can make it,but my question still is,how can i keep the middle layer aligned?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 28, 2013)

emolover said:


> You go back to 2009.



i dont understand,i started cubing just 1 month ago,with a 3x3,and am really interested in getting many cubes,but i will have to put that off till im older,right now i just wanna do things with normal 3x3,which i have at my local shop and are 1 euro.i think im gonna make a mirror blocks next.
(i dont understand cubing references cuz im new)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2013)

surely it would just be easier to just buy a 2x2, they arent expensive.

or just solve the corners of a 3x3


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> surely it would just be easier to just buy a 2x2, they arent expensive.
> 
> or just solve the corners of a 3x3


like i said above,its not really an option.and i have tons of free time now that im out of school,and like to make projects anyway.i know how to make it,all i want to know now is how to keep the middle layer aligned.if any of you more experienced cubers have any idea,shoot away


----------



## TheJCube (May 28, 2013)

You would have to super glue the three edges that surround one corner to their respective center pieces (and the corner as well).
I think monkeydude1313 did this type of thing with a mini DianSheng cube and Eastsheen caps


----------



## cube guy (May 28, 2013)

you could attatch the core to one corner to keep it alligned, then somehow extend the corners so they they cover the edges. that is pretty much exactly what a 2x2 is.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 28, 2013)

I think you have to glue one corner piece to the surrounding edges like this:






Just wondering, what area do you live in?

It must be remote if no one can't ship to there.


----------



## unirox13 (May 28, 2013)

If you're not a member already, head over to www.twistypuzzles.com 

It's a similar forum but far more focused on unique and homemade puzzle mods and builds. You'll be sure to get really great, experienced, puzzle modders and builders to help out with this.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 29, 2013)

unirox13 said:


> If you're not a member already, head over to www.twistypuzzles.com
> 
> It's a similar forum but far more focused on unique and homemade puzzle mods and builds. You'll be sure to get really great, experienced, puzzle modders and builders to help out with this.


i would but forum joining is long and boring lol,and this seemed like something anyone could answer.
anyway i understand how to make it now
but the problem is,the core are really cheap,and one of them broke slightly,so now it unscrews when i do prime moves.
what can i make a core out of?
i made one from a corner piece,but the cap couldn't stay on,and now i have no more corners.any other ideas?


----------

